
Fixed Raises $650K More and Heads to Oakland - davidhegarty
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/03/fixed-the-app-that-fights-parking-tickets-raises-650k-more-and-heads-to-oakland/
======
ihaveajob
This makes me sad. If you make a mistake, own it. If you get a fair parking
ticket, pay it. Don't be a leech. Cities have scarce resources that are not
designed to fight people looking for loopholes.

~~~
fragsworth
> If you make a mistake, own it.

But if the city makes the mistake, they shouldn't own it? It's their own
rules, on their terms, designed to confuse newcomers. I can't fathom how you
would think this is fair.

~~~
ihaveajob
Sure, if that's the case. In my experience, though, these services simply
contest everything in the hope that the officer in charge or the ticket will
not have time to follow up, and the case will get thrown out even if it's a
perfectly reasonable fine. It works, but that doesn't make it right.

~~~
fragsworth
> these services simply contest everything in the hope that the officer in
> charge or the ticket will not have time to follow up

No. If you actually read the article, they generally contest things on the
grounds that there was a mistake or error in issuing the parking ticket that
makes it invalid.

~~~
gmarx
Generally? That doesn't sound like an argument against the basic idea. If they
only contest when they fins a specific error, I would agree. If they contest
everything hoping the police won't show...it's a short term hack. If a service
makes every ticket contested, cities will change the process.

------
nbaman_23
For L.A. residents, this is pretty wild. Drives me nuts. This is what happens
when bureaucratic agencies run wild, with no one but helpless citizens to hold
them accountable [emphasis added]. This is why this is such a great idea!

[http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2014/11/12/city-leaders-
react...](http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2014/11/12/city-leaders-react-to-
bogus-parking-tickets-exposed-by-cbs2-report/)

------
ars
You (and they) should write the state after Oakland - there are many Oaklands.

~~~
tizzdogg
But only one that is a "neighboring city" to San Francisco (CA).

~~~
ars
It doesn't say San Francisco in the title.

~~~
tizzdogg
I suppose if reading literally the first sentence of the article is too much
trouble, then yes, that is a problem.

~~~
ars
That exactly what I read: the first sentence, than I closed it as regional
news. (There are tons of startups in the San Francisco area, it's only
interesting when it's not in that area, and that's what I thought this was at
first.)

Is it really that much trouble to put the state in the title? Or do people
living there forget there are other places in the world?

~~~
tizzdogg
Well I do think Oakland California is the most populous and well-known city of
that name so it's a resonable assumption that's what the article is about. I
dont disagree that it's a good idea to be as clear as possible in titles. But
if I saw an article about Madrid, I'd probably assume it's the one in Spain
even if I happened to live in Madrid, Iowa.

I guess the question is whether Oakland, CA has enough prominence to be known
widely outside the region. And I do think it's a major city in its own right,
not just in its relation to San Francisco.

~~~
ars
San Francisco and Madrid, yes. Oakland? No, it's not that widely known, to
that level.

------
jasonwilk
You guys need to come to Los Angeles

~~~
eCa
> heading to L.A. in March

